# crossers I'd like to add to the stable.



## Phat&SlowVelo (Nov 27, 2004)

In no particular order...
Vanilla Single Speed. 
Carl Strong Titanium
Sachs 
Indy Fab 953 stainless
Lobster 7005 series alum. 

ok, so I'm bored and I'm dreaming, so? Enjoy the pics anyhow.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

OK I'll play along. There is something undeniably correct about this bike:


----------



## weather (Feb 6, 2004)

pretender said:


> OK I'll play along. There is something undeniably correct about this bike:


you mean the brake lever grips?


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

BMC cross machine.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I really like that Indy Fab 953 stainless. It's from teh 38x14 blog, no?


----------



## beaker (Feb 2, 2005)

pretender said:


> OK I'll play along. There is something undeniably correct about this bike:


Were you riding a Double Cross this season? If so, I can see the aesthetic charm of the Waterford.

If I can get my butt in shape for next season, I might see if I can wrangle one of these-










Not aiming especially high, but its a more realistic dream budgetarily than, say, a Vanilla.


----------



## myette10 (Jul 20, 2003)

MIN in PDX said:


> BMC cross machine.


really? The underside of that top tube looks awfully painful.


----------



## gewilli (Dec 18, 2006)

myette10 said:


> really? The underside of that top tube looks awfully painful.


But... but

it is carbon fiber and we ALL know:

carbon fiber bikes are "Stiff yet vertically compliant"

and shouldering isn't painful at all!:thumbsup:


----------



## colinr (Nov 20, 2006)

If you can feel the pain from a 17 lb bike resting on your shoulder in a cross race you need to effin ride faster.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

It is amazing to me how those factory wheels absolutely ruin the looks of those bikes for me. ( with the exception of the Cane Creeks that Sachs used) ,

They look awful.

The frames, I think, are nice but those great big deep vee rims just ruin them for me.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

toomanybikes said:


> It is amazing to me how those factory wheels absolutely ruin the looks of those bikes for me. ( with the exception of the Cane Creeks that Sachs used)


They look a lot better with the big garish decals taken off, and with round silver spokes, IMO.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

toomanybikes said:


> It is amazing to me how those factory wheels absolutely ruin the looks of those bikes for me. ( with the exception of the Cane Creeks that Sachs used) ,
> 
> They look awful.
> 
> The frames, I think, are nice but those great big deep vee rims just ruin them for me.


The Zipps on the Vanilla aren't factory. They were were hand built with Zipp rims. You might note that the Vanilla is a single speed and no one in their right mind would use a standard Zipp rear hub for a SS.

Also, deep section rims do quite well in the mud and sand -- like a rudder. So there is a significant amount of utility in the choice.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

beaker said:


> Were you riding a Double Cross this season? If so, I can see the aesthetic charm of the Waterford.


Yup, I ride the Soma and I tilt toward steel.

That photo is very close to my ideal for a cross bike -- if I were building from scratch with unlimited budget I'd make a couple different component choices: threadless headset, single chainring, maybe STI instead of bar-end, and (sigh, it kills me to admit it) deep dish carbon rims. Oh, and an identical pair of them, of course.


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

Who's vanilla is that? It doesn't suck.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

*Two come to mind*

1) Zanconato
2) Aegis

singlecross

Oh yeah, and a Merckx MX Leader with canti studs brazed on...:ihih:


----------



## cogswell23 (Aug 15, 2007)

MIN in PDX said:


> Who's vanilla is that? It doesn't suck.


Used to be Sacha's. He sold it to some other dude sometime after building the speedvagen prototype.

It doesn't suck, I agree. The BMC? atmo Ugly.

But, and I don't mean to offend, I think I get why you like it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

singlecross said:


> 1) Zanconato
> 2) Aegis
> 
> singlecross
> ...


You can order MAX tubing from many custom builders.

Just sayin' .....................


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yeah but*

ya have to find max lugs

crossers I want

Sachs, painted like Lens White w/ Red
Zanc - like Zanc's  Belgian blue but I want white panels
Lugged Sycip - Toothpaste green with red lugs
Soulcraft - white with blue panels

nothing fancy, just steel


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*oh and I saw*

a Pegoretti CX bike

that would top it all off


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

atpjunkie said:


> a Pegoretti CX bike
> 
> that would top it all off


You can order the Duende as a CX bike as a standard item.

You could always get MAX tubing tig-welded. Chas Roberts does it and it seems well liked.


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

I am really close to buying a Colnago CLX so I will submit another vote: Colnago C50 Cross. Incredibly refined and exotic.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Chas*



toomanybikes said:


> You can order the Duende as a CX bike as a standard item.
> 
> You could always get MAX tubing tig-welded. Chas Roberts does it and it seems well liked.


is that the guy up in your area?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

atpjunkie said:


> is that the guy up in your area?


Nope,

The one up here is Sam Whittingham. He tells me that he does quite a few Tigged MAX frames for track use.

Chas Roberts is in the UK and I have seen a few of his road bikes, Tigged MAX. Very nice.

I really want to get down to the Velo on a public night and get a gander at one of the Tigged MAX trackies.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

That *IF* is money.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Eh, I stopped reading after Vanilla. I can get lost on their website for hours.


----------



## roseyscot (Jan 30, 2005)

gewilli said:


> But... but
> 
> it is carbon fiber and we ALL know:
> 
> ...


that is 19 lbs of fugly aluminum. i just saw the new hipster version. winter camo style paint to help you blend in while racing through the snow covered woods. ut:


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

MIN in PDX said:


> I am really close to buying a Colnago CLX so I will submit another vote: Colnago C50 Cross. Incredibly refined and exotic.
> 
> I got a C50.....nothing turns my head any more.


----------

